# Nikon D5000 or D3100



## jacqu3leen (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm asking for a Nikon SLR for Christmas but I'm not sure which one to ask for. 
I am really new to photography and I am debating between the Nikon D5000 or the D3100 as my first serious camera. I've researched both cameras and know the major differences like the ISO, size, and video. I'm really interested in portraits, macros, and low lighting photography, so which camera would be better for that?
I am also quite aware that the lenses play a bigger part than the body of a camera, but I just want to make sure I get what I could use more based on my interests. 
Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Nov 24, 2010)

The Search function is your friend!


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've owned/used both of them, D3100 is my choice for you.


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Nov 24, 2010)

I recently got my first DSLR Camera, Nikon D3100. I really like this camera. It works well for me as a beginner.


----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2010)

For low light photography, the D3000 doesn't have very good ISO performance.

The D3100, D5000 are only moderately good ISO performers.

Between the D3100 and the D5000, I would choose the D5000.


----------

